# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Chloroquine Intrigue: Its More Than Just Hatred of Trump

## Anti Federalist

*Chloroquine Intrigue: Its More Than Just Hatred of Trump*

https://www.libertynation.com/chloro...rce=whatfinger

The left balked at the use of Chloroquine for a few reasons  TDS was but one.
By: LN Readers Speak Out April 12, 2020Articles, Media, Politics, Trump Administration


Ever since President Trump touted the drug Chloroquine as a promising treatment for COVID-19 on March 19, the media has been relentless in downplaying, disparaging, or ignoring its potential. The usual hair-on-fire hysterics have hectored Trump as a dangerous, irresponsible liar, recommended censoring him and his daily White House press briefings, and even attempted to saddle him with the death of an Arizona man who drank fish tank cleaner that contained the chemical.

Blood on his hands, yelled tragic goatee victim Chuck Todd. While the President fiddles, people are dying, intoned Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA).  A global pandemic appears to have been just another moment, rife with opportunity for leftist elites and their media megaphones shrouded in the façade of journalistic integrity to try and erase the 2016 election  once again. If nothing else, the past few months have adequately answered the question of whether there is anything at all that could temper, tamp down, or neutralize the lefts hatred of this president.

Anthony Fauci

But was Trump onto something about Chloroquine? Even as his medical adviser, Anthony Fauci, attempted to pump the drivers ed brake from the passengers seat, Trump remained upbeat about its anecdotal successes and increasing application.  This created an on-camera difference of opinion between the two, which the media immediately weaponized as a falling out of the most visible, worldwide figures on Coronavirus. To sow dissension among the ranks is one of the well-worn strategies against Trump. Still, it failed in this instance, as his team  including Dr. Deborah Birx  continued to demonstrate daily solidarity during the White House briefings.  With wildly incorrect prognostications to be made and grim daily death totals to be tallied, the Chloroquine question was left unanswered.
The Cuomo Effect

Then, on March 23, from the epicenter of COVID-19, and after Trumps March 19 announcement, New York governor Andrew Cuomo declared that clinical trials for Hydroxychloroquine would begin in the hope of approving the drug for general use in his state. This reflected the truth on the front lines, as it was quickly becoming a kind of well-known secret that doctors were already using Chloroquine, both prophylactically for themselves and as a treatment for their severely impacted patients.

Had Trumps optimism, then, been ratified by Cuomos decision to run trials on the drug? Not if spin is your personal Jesus, or, in this case, if youre adept at shell-gaming the story to something that better serves your narrative  namely, how calm and presidential Andrew Cuomo was as opposed to the orange blight in the White House. Scarcely a word about Cuomos recklessness in attempting to gain benefit from Chloroquine was printed by the media, which  like a fair-weather tween shifting allegiances from one teen idol to the next in the blink of an eye  was now besotted by Andrew Cuomo for Democratic Party King.  As the new It Guy, Cuomo got a pass for his Chloroquine advocacy while the president was lined up with a blindfold and a cigarette for his.

But then on March 28, the FDA approved Hydroxychloroquine for emergency use in the case of severe COVID-19 distress, including for patients on ventilators and those being intubated. If the Food and Drug Administration was giving the anti-malarial medication clearance for emergency use in Coronavirus patients, surely the president was vindicated  at least in part  for his early, perhaps too eager advocacy of Chloroquine, right?

Wrong. This merely represented a chance for the Dummy Networks to make the distinction that the president was incorrect when he said it was approved by the FDA, when it was, in fact, approved for emergency use by the FDA. So the media were far more interested in pointing out that Trump was withholding sentence modifiers than they were that a medication approved at the highest levels of government might actually save Americans from dying.
The Media and Big Pharma

But was the medias reflexive delegitimization of Chloroquine merely a symptom of a virus even more virulent than COVID-19  namely, Trump Derangement Syndrome  or was there something else at work?

Consider this: Anywhere between 50-70% of the medias advertising dollars come from Big Pharma. Pharmaceutical companies are all competing to make a vaccine for COVID-19. At roughly $50 per dose, the net purse for a vaccine that thought leaders the world over will want to make compulsory for every man, woman, and child on the planet is in the 350-billion-dollar range.

Were the media to report widely on the many success stories of Chloroquine, the drug might well be work-horsed into general use across America  and the world. Chloroquine is almost embarrassingly inexpensive. Having been approved for use in 1944 as a treatment for malaria and lupus, among other maladies, it also has a well-worn safety profile, proven over decades. And its myriad success stories in treating Coronavirus are mounting.

Democratic Representative Karen Whitsett of Michigan credits the drug for saving her life. Beset by two weeks of unshakeable fevers, she said she was spiraling downward when the Chloroquine quandary became national news. She consulted her physician, who prescribed the drug, together with Zithromax, and her condition began to improve within a couple of hours. If President Trump had not talked about this, she stated, it would not be something thats accessible for anyone to get. Whitsett believes the president saved her life.

FOX News medical contributor Dr. Mark Siegel shared a story of his own on Tucker Carlson Tonight. He talked of a 96-year-old man with COVID-19 who complained of feeling very weak, despaired that he felt short of breath, was coughing, and felt sure he wasnt going to make it. He told his family he couldnt get up from the couch and believed the end was coming. The next day, Siegel related, the mans cardiologist put him on Hydroxychloroquine and antibiotics. Siegel reported that the man got up the next day and was fine. He then shared the reveal: This man is my father.
Compelling Evidence

A Hasidic New York doctor named Vladimir Zelenko claimed he has treated 699 patients with Chloroquine and has had no deaths and no patients intubated. Back on March 20, another New York doctor named William Grace, who works at Lennox Hills Hospital, told FOX anchor Laura Ingraham he had treated 100 patients with Hydroxychloroquine and had zero deaths as a result. A French infectious disease specialist named Didier Raoult was character assassinated by Slate for his early advocacy of Chloroquine, which included a clinical trial of 24 patients, all of whom recovered, tout suite, once administered the drug. And Los Angeles doctor Anthony Cardillo spoke about Hydroxychloroquine with ABC News. He said, every patient Ive prescribed it to has been very, very ill and within 8 to 12 hours, they were basically symptom-free, so clinically I am seeing a resolution. TVs Dr. Oz has also been highlighting the drugs successes  and been strafed for it. These are in no way definitive, but they are very compelling in aggregate, given the burgeoning international reports of Chloroquines success.

As with Chloroquine, Trump has an instinctive way of stumbling inelegantly on the truth. Remember when he hoped aloud the Coronavirus mortality rate would drop below 1%, a remark for which he was mocked and lambasted? On March 26, in a New England Journal of Medicine article, Anthony Fauci quietly adjusted his previous, catastrophic conjectures about how many people would die from the virus to  you guessed it  less than 1%. Fauci asserts in the article, the overall clinical consequences of COVID-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of severe seasonal influenza, which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%.

Missed that? Dont feel bad  everyone else did too. And that is likely by design.

The calculus of control is rudimentary: Instilling fear makes a citizenry willing to relinquish its civil rights faster than undergarments abandoned on prom night. Recall how we all shrugged after 9/11 when the federal government established draconian surveillance measures against American citizens scared of terrorism  for our own good? And how we collectively and apathetically threw Edward Snowden under the bus for the revelation a few years later? Cultural memory is short  go back and watch the eerily familiar coverage of the 2009 H1N1 pandemic if you dont believe me  and media manipulation is now attaining levels that warrant it being a dark art form.

So once again  why the obstructive pattern of reporting from much of the media on Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine? Even sober-minded AG Bill Barr decried the jihad against the drugs  and he isnt typically given to hyperbole. The answer appears to be because the media is incentivized to dissemble in favor of its Pharma Overlords. And because the wildly lucrative Vaccine Hail Mary is imperiled if these repurposed malaria treatments succeed. And finally, because Trump was optimistic about it.

One fact now seems inescapable amid the infusions of news were being spoon-fed daily: You are being lied to by the mainstream media. But you knew that already.

----------


## donnay

The Fake News is the enemy of the state.  Shut it all down!  

#FIREFAUCINOW

----------


## Valli6

The chloroquine-controversy is a completely media-contrived one! 
My husband works in a hospital and this is what they've been giving coronavirus patients. No real doctors have been arguing over it!

----------


## nikcers

Even if it just relieves symptoms anyone who would deprive someone of that relief is just evil. I can't even tell you how bad this is kicking my ass right now. Everything that you would think that would normally help seems to only make the symptoms worse. Ibuprofen seems to just give me more shortness of breath. I can barely get air in my lungs and it's painful to the point that you don't want to breath more air in so you don't have to feel it.

----------


## Working Poor

> Even if it just relieves symptoms anyone who would deprive someone of that relief is just evil. I can't even tell you how bad this is kicking my ass right now. Everything that you would think that would normally help seems to only make the symptoms worse. Ibuprofen seems to just give me more shortness of breath. I can barely get air in my lungs and it's painful to the point that you don't want to breath more air in so you don't have to feel it.


So sorry to hear that you are not well. Are you trying anything like high dose Vitamin C or D3? Sending you healing vides...

----------


## nikcers

> So sorry to hear that you are not well. Are you trying anything like high dose Vitamin C or D3? Sending you healing vides...


I don't really have a control copy of me not taking vitamins so I don't want to stop and find out the hard way if this $#@! gets worse I have been on high dosages of vitamins for at least 6 months but upped vitamin c a month ago by a lot.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Quinine used to be an active ingredient in cold tablets which people swore by, after being used to treat malaria and people discovering it worked for other things.  It's been widely available and over the counter for colds, leg cramps and malaria for a really long time, was widely available in many forms and extremely cheap.  The fda got rid of the cold pills in the 70s, and the leg cramp medicine and malaria use in 2007.   Others in foreign countries still have the freedom to buy it themselves.  

If this stuff really works to prevent coronovirus as early research for the last decade indicates, and which the use as cold tablets implies, it means a twenty trillion dollar hit on the world economy could have been prevented by just letting people buy what they want and with forms of quinine still available in stores, like cold tablets.

It would be libertarian (small l) issue number one.   

If you spend some time looking at the research papers written on this starting in the 2000's, and the historical use in cold tablets and by natives,you may start thinking quinine doesn't just work on covid-19, but coronovirus - the common cold - in general.

So did the fda just cause a *20 trillion dollar*  disaster, and outlaw a cure for the common cold?  My nostrils want to know.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> The chloroquine-controversy is a completely media-contrived one! 
> My husband works in a hospital and this is what they've been giving coronavirus patients. No real doctors have been arguing over it!


If this was the 60s, everyone would simply buy a cold tablet otc, which treated colds and malaria symptoms like the ones people are having, and while it would have remained undiagnosed, because it had quinine in it, it probably would have worked.  

Even pure malarial pills were available otc, and still are out of the country.  I think a lot of people are going to die because of this.

https://www.fda.gov/media/75097/download

Questions and Answers about FDA’s Enforcement Action
Against Unapproved Quinine Products
What action is FDA taking concerning quinine-containing drugs?
FDA has ordered all firms to cease manufacturing unapproved products containing
quinine, including quinine sulfate and any other salt of quinine on or after February 13,
2007, and to cease shipping such products interstate on or after June 13, 2007. After
these dates only FDA approved quinine products may be manufactured and shipped
interstate. This action is described in the Federal Register of December 15, 2006, [71 FR
75557].
Will drug products containing quinine remain on the market?
This action does not affect quinine drug products marketed with FDA approval. FDA has
approved one quinine drug product, which is manufactured by Mutual Pharmaceutical
Company, Inc. (Mutual), of Philadelphia, PA. It was approved on August 12, 2005, as a
prescription drug solely for the treatment of uncomplicated malaria caused by the parasite
Plasmodium falciparum. It contains quinine sulfate as the active ingredient without any
additional active ingredients in 324 mg. capsules and is sold under the trade name
Qualaquin™ (quinine sulfate) with the following NDC number: 13310-154. 

They did it to give one company a monopoly on a thousand year old drug.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Anywhere between 50-70% of the media’s advertising dollars come from Big Pharma. Pharmaceutical companies are all competing to make a vaccine for COVID-19. At roughly $50 per dose, the net purse for a vaccine that thought leaders the world over will want to make compulsory for every man, woman, and child on the planet is in the 350-billion-dollar range.


Beware the Military-Industrial-Financial-Corporate-Internet-Pharma-Media-Government Complex.

I would speculate that there was a double edged financial incentive. What should have been a cheap drug had been been supply constricted and, dare I say it, price-gouged in the US. They were making a killing from arthritis and lupus suffers (and insurance providers) in the US.

So not only do they want brand new and extremely pricey treatments and vaccines, use of hydroxychloroquine for COVID19 would expand the supply, and possibly shed light on their previous scam.

https://www.blogarama.com/womens-hea...enil-cost-much

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> They did it to give one company a monopoly on a thousand year old drug.


There we have it...regulatory capture and monopoly or oligopoly. 

And it should be noted that this price fixing was in the US. It's an example of why healthcare is so expensive in the US. It is an old and cheap drug in the third world, but not for arthritis and lupus sufferers in the US.

Maybe Trump will have Barr investigate. Don't hold your breath.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Even if it just relieves symptoms anyone who would deprive someone of that relief is just evil. I can't even tell you how bad this is kicking my ass right now. Everything that you would think that would normally help seems to only make the symptoms worse. Ibuprofen seems to just give me more shortness of breath. I can barely get air in my lungs and it's painful to the point that you don't want to breath more air in so you don't have to feel it.


Are you taking Hydroxychloroquine and Z-Pak? Have you talked to a Doctor?

----------


## jmdrake

> Even if it just relieves symptoms anyone who would deprive someone of that relief is just evil. I can't even tell you how bad this is kicking my ass right now. Everything that you would think that would normally help seems to only make the symptoms worse. Ibuprofen seems to just give me more shortness of breath. I can barely get air in my lungs and it's painful to the point that you don't want to breath more air in so you don't have to feel it.


Whatever you do *do not take ibuprofen!*  I know we don't see eye to eye but we can't afford to lose anybody.  The health minister of France warned against that weeks ago.  Our own "health experts" are like "It'll be fine."

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/16/healt...cli/index.html

My best advice?  N.E.W.S.T.A.R.T.  Nutrition, Exercise, Water, Temperance (don't smoke or do drugs), Air, Rest, and Trust in the Divine.




CNN anchor Andrew Cuomo has validated N.E.W.S.T.A.R.T. without even knowing about it.  He credits his recovery to a pulmonary doctor telling him to get up an "fight" the virus by being active and stretching (Exercise), drinking lots of Water to break the fever, and taking in deep breaths of fresh Air.  




The "temperance" is validated by the fact that smoking or vaping tobacco or marijuana makes one more susceptible to the virus.

https://www.livescience.com/coronavi...d-smoking.html
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/10/healt...ess/index.html

The sunlight part is validated by the fact the increased vitamin D levels helps your immune system fight it.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32252338

Proper Nutrition also helps with vitamin C, D, Zinc etc.

And Trust in the Divine?  Well either you're a believer or you're not.

Anyway, hope you get better.

----------


## dannno

*Democrats plan to censure lawmaker who credited Trump for COVID-19 recovery

*https://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...ry/3010947001/

----------

